# Recover PPPoE password from D-link router



## LoveGod (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello to all,

I'm kinda new here so i came with a question hoping for a solution.

I've got a D-link router and i have seemed to lost my PPPoE password, its in asterisk and i'm wondering how can i recover it? If somebody has an answer please help me

Thank you


----------



## wiak (Mar 28, 2008)

if you lost it contact your ISP and get them to send it to you via snail mail or via email (if you got mobile you can read email on) etc


----------



## LoveGod (Mar 28, 2008)

i seriously don't wanna get in trouble with my parents. they will kill me, i really need to know how to recover it from the router itself


----------



## btarunr (Mar 28, 2008)

LoveGod said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I'm kinda new here so i came with a question hoping for a solution.
> 
> ...



Look for an option that says "Save current configuration to file", it saves a .dat file to the location you choose, open the file using word-pad.....see if you can find the password there. My solution isn't specific to D-Link, most ADSL/VDSL routers' HTTP management pages have such an option.

Alternatively, if your forgetting the PPPoE password has put you in a fix, ask your ISP to reset it.


----------



## wiak (Mar 28, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Look for an option that says "Save current configuration to file", it saves a .dat file to the location you choose, open the file using word-pad.....see if you can find the password there. My solution isn't specific to D-Link, most ADSL/VDSL routers' HTTP management pages have such an option.
> 
> Alternatively, if your forgetting the PPPoE password has put you in a fix, ask your ISP to reset it.


reset? 99.99% of the time they just mail you the username and password 
the last 1% is just for show


----------



## btarunr (Mar 28, 2008)

wiak said:


> reset? 99.99% of the time they just mail you the username and password
> the last 1% is just for show



Alright, it's upto the ISP....the logic remains.


----------



## Homeless (Mar 28, 2008)

Not sure if you can do this on d-link routers, but perform a nvram dump and all the settings should be displayed in plain text.  You could also save your config file, but i'm pretty sure the data would be encrypted on that


----------



## btarunr (Mar 28, 2008)

It worked for me. I used O to open the .cfg file, you can use Windows Wordpad as well.







Behind the cyan boxes is my PPPoE id and password in plain text


----------



## LoveGod (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanx for all the replies guys. I'll try it in a couple of days when i get home

@Homeless: can you explain how to do that? im kinda newbie


----------



## JeanMichel (Aug 4, 2010)

you can always push the reset button for 5 seconds to restore the router to its default configuration 


btarunr said:


> Look for an option that says "Save current configuration to file", it saves a .dat file to the location you choose, open the file using word-pad.....see if you can find the password there. My solution isn't specific to D-Link , most ADSL/VDSL wireless gaming router ' HTTP management pages have such an option.
> 
> Alternatively, if your forgetting the PPPoE password has put you in a fix, ask your ISP to reset it.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 5, 2010)

Just tell your parents that your router automatically reset itself. 99% of the time if your parents don't understand how it works they will believe you... lol. Then just call your ISP and get the info


----------



## btarunr (Aug 5, 2010)

JeanMichel said:


> you can always push the reset button for 5 seconds to restore the router to its default configuration



And lose other important settings such as IP/gateway configuration in the process.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 5, 2010)

LoveGod said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I'm kinda new here so i came with a question hoping for a solution.
> 
> ...



Phone your ISP and reqeust your username and password (they should tell you this over the phone) simples


----------

